# How TASC distorts data on inequality and fools the media



## Brendan Burgess (11 Nov 2015)

The independent think tank, TASC published a report on Budget 2016 which was picked up by the main newspapers. 


Irish Times: 

"More than half the income gains of the last five years have gone to the top 10 per cent of earners, the Think-tank for Action on Social Change (Tasc) added."

Irish Independent:
*Top earners main winners in recovery - Tasc*
“Our research shows that as the economy recovers, more than half of the gains in incomes before tax are going to the top 10pc of earners,” according to Tasc policy analyst Cormac Staunton.

Irish Mirror: 
"TASC policy analyst Cormac Staunton said: “Our research shows as the economy recovers, more than half of the gains in incomes before tax are going to the top 10% of earners."

I don't know if it was picked up by TV or radio. It probably was.

And the media is reporting accurately what TASC actually said: 

“Our research shows that as the economy recovers, more than half of the gains in incomes before tax are going to the Top 10% of earners."


So, is it true?

It's based on Revenue data, and Revenue gives income bands, but not convenient figures like "The top 10%"

So as Footnote 19 to the TASC report says:

"Because of the nature of the Revenue data, the groups are approximate. In 2011  ...the Top 10% was 9.8% . In 2016 ...the Top 10% was 11.8%. This will account for some variation in the data."

Séamus Coffey exposes the report for what it is.


----------



## jpd (11 Nov 2015)

Very sloppy reporting.

That the think group misused the data is (almost) irrelevant. You would expect that they would interpret the data in a manner that suits their agenda.

That reputable(?) papers just printed their report without throwing a critical eye on it is very disappointing. How can you expect the electorate to make any kind of reasoned decision if the information we are fed is full of misinterpretation or worse, blatant misrepresentation.

Most people would not have the ability, time nor inclination to go back to the source and analyse the data themselves.


----------



## Purple (11 Nov 2015)

jpd said:


> That reputable(?) papers just printed their report without throwing a critical eye on it is very disappointing. How can you expect the electorate to make any kind of reasoned decision if the information we are fed is full of misinterpretation or worse, blatant misrepresentation.


 I'm not in the least bit surprised that the Irish media ran with this as it's populist and reinforces the misnomer that the middle is squeezed and top earners get an easy ride.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Nov 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> "In 2011 ...the Top 10% was 9.8% . In 2016 ...the Top 10% was 11.8%. "



Actually, I have just realised, that not only are they misinterpreting data, they are comparing the actual data for 2011 with the Revenue's forecasts for 2016!


----------



## Bronte (11 Nov 2015)

Who is Tasc and what do they do? Is it a quango?  Surely their analysists are educated and competent at analysing data.

BB this reminds me of the time you started to analyise the Central banks reports and found out porkies in there.  It's amazing the media experts in these fields don't spot these things, but I guess it's too boring and won't sell papers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Nov 2015)

*What we are*

TASC is an independent progressive think-tank whose core focus is economic equality and democratic accountability.

*What we are for*

As a public-education charity (CHY 14778), TASC seeks to raise the level of public knowledge about public policy, politics, economics, culture, the environment and related fields, to encourage a more equal, democratic and inclusive society.

TASC’s mission is to produce policy analysis and present evidence-based proposals for the achievement of a more equal, flourishing society with accountable government and strong, responsible public engagement. TASC's work focuses in particular on proposals to reduce Ireland’s high and persistent level of economic inequality and to develop the genuine participation of people in decisions that affect themselves and their society, as well as an overall commitment to promote social equality and non-discrimination including the nine grounds in the Equal Status Acts 2000-2011.


----------



## Bronte (11 Nov 2015)

A charity !  And that guy has a masters in Economic policy and a post grad in Statistics etc.


----------



## Delboy (11 Nov 2015)

David Beggs was on the Central Bank Board at the height of the bubble/crash....


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Nov 2015)

Surely the main winners in recovery are those who have got jobs?

The sound-bite that High earners benefitted most is hardly surprising , on any recovery those well positioned are going to have a head start.

I too, weary of the {squeezed middle}.

TASC, in fairness are normally quite good on highlighting issues and from my reading are mostly correct.


----------

